# Embarc/Diamond news???



## chemteach (Feb 12, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything about what is happening with Embarc and Diamond?  Currently, Diamond "owns" Embarc, but I think the way Embarc is set up contractually, Diamond is not able to combine the Embarc program with the Diamond points program.  I haven't heard anything recently about what is happening.


----------



## WBP (Feb 12, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Has anyone heard anything about what is happening with Embarc and Diamond?  Currently, Diamond "owns" Embarc, but I think the way Embarc is set up contractually, Diamond is not able to combine the Embarc program with the Diamond points program.  I haven't heard anything recently about what is happening.



Only news that I know of is this news:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-to-acquire-the-modern-honolulu-hotel.269427/

In my opinion, Diamond continues to instill their poison on the former Club Intrawest, and adversely impact (negatively) daily operations of the former Club Intrawest. But, if you would have listened to the last Embarc BOD meeting, and heard the Diamond leaders thanking one another for their extraordinary work, you'd vomit.

The only tangible progress that I know of that is being made, related to Club Intrawest, is being made in the research endeavors of Professor Gwyneth Edwards.


----------

